#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Chemical Reaction Engineering

## Mohamed

Chemical Reaction Engineering, 3rd Edition 
By Octave Levenspiel 

Publisher:   Wiley 
Number Of Pages:   688 
Publication Date:   1998-08-13 
Sales Rank:   360727 
ISBN / ASIN:   047125424X 
EAN:   9780471254249 
Binding:   Hardcover 
Manufacturer:   Wiley 
Studio:   Wiley 

Book Description: 

Chemical reaction engineering is concerned with the exploitation of chemical reactions on a commercial scale. It's goal is the successful design and operation of chemical reactors. This text emphasizes qualitative arguments, simple design methods, graphical procedures, and frequent comparison of capabilities of the major reactor types. Simple ideas are treated first, and are then extended to the more complex.


Table of Contents

Notation 
Ch. 1 Overview of Chemical Reaction Engineering 1
Pt. I Homogeneous Reactions in Ideal Reactors 11
Ch. 2 Kinetics of Homogeneous Reactions 13
Ch. 3 Interpretation of Batch Reactor Data 38
Ch. 4 Introduction to Reactor Design 83
Ch. 5 Ideal Reactors for a Single Reaction 90
Ch. 6 Design for Single Reactions 120
Ch. 7 Design for Parallel Reactions 152
Ch. 8 Potpourri of Multiple Reactions 170
Ch. 9 Temperature and Pressure Effects 207
Ch. 10 Choosing the Right Kind of Reactor 240
Pt. II Flow Patterns, Contacting, and Non-Ideal Flow 255
Ch. 11 Basics of Non-Ideal Flow 257
Ch. 12 Compartment Models 283
Ch. 13 The Dispersion Model 293
Ch. 14 The Tanks-in-Series Model 321
Ch. 15 The Convection Model for Laminar Flow 339
Ch. 16 Earliness of Mixing, Segregation and RTD 350
Pt. III Reactions Catalyzed by Solids 367
Ch. 17 Heterogeneous Reactions - Introduction 369
Ch. 18 Solid Catalyzed Reactions 376
Ch. 19 The Packed Bed Catalytic Reactor 427
Ch. 20 Reactors with Suspended Solid Catalyst, Fluidized Reactors of Various Types 447
Ch. 21 Deactivating Catalysts 473
Ch. 22 G/L Reactions on Solid Catalyst: Trickle Beds, Slurry Reactors, Three-Phase Fluidized Beds 500


Pt. IV Non-Catalytic Systems 521
Ch. 23 Fluid-Fluid Reactions: Kinetics 523
Ch. 24 Fluid-Fluid Reactors: Design 540
Ch. 25 Fluid-Particle Reactions: Kinetics 566
Ch. 26 Fluid-Particle Reactors: Design 589
Pt. V Biochemical Reaction Systems 609
Ch. 27 Enzyme Fermentation 611
Ch. 28 Microbial Fermentation - Introduction and Overall Picture 623
Ch. 29 Substrate-Limiting Microbial Fermentation 630
Ch. 30 Product-Limiting Microbial Fermentation 645
Appendix 655
Name Index 662
Subject Index 665 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Chemical Reaction Engineering

----------


## aliali

oh great..i needed that one.thanks

----------


## Mohamed

you are welcom

----------


## yassama

Thank You

----------


## whitepink

I really need this book. Many Thanks

----------


## majid

File Not Found. May U Share It Again.

Brgds,
Majid

----------


## larofa79

Thank You

----------


## fhanjum

file not found,,,,

----------


## smartsiz

Thx for sharing do have solution manual of this book??? PLz Plz upload it...........

----------


## Sham

Thanx for sharing this book can someone upload the book "heterogeneous reactions by doraiswamy and sharma" for me - i really need this book please upload it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## pks0707

will u plz reupload in ifile...

----------


## tinom

thanks,
I have the  book and it' was useful for me.

----------


## danadana

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Chemical Reaction Engineering

----------

